# Engine timing



## rlp4 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a gray market Yanmar 1100 - two cyl. diesel. I am trying to find out how to set the timing on this engine, is it simple or complicated? I believe the timing is off, as the engine will run, but the exhaust is white and has no power under any kind of a load.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks RP


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

white exhaust in any water cooled engine usually means water leaking into the combustion chambers-- usually either bad head gasket-- cracked block etc -- -- check into the soon-- bigL


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

as I was told.... Diesels fire at compression ratio... not timing like a gas engine........


----------



## rlp4 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes they do fire on compression, however, the fuel (fuel pump) is timed to inject fuel at the proper time so as to be compressed properly for correct firing, or something like that.

Thanks RP


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a Idea would be to go and talk to the mechanics at the local John Deere dealer as they deal with Yanmar diesels all the time. Thye even give you some good info on what the problem is. I know on my Kubota the timing is set at 25 degrees BTDC. The way to set the Kubota is by marks in the timing gear pulley, then by adding or removing shims from the pump. I do know the Yanmars but I think they are similar.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Michael
You must have great dealers. You won't find a dealer mechanic
here that will help you fix a job. They want you to bring it in because that is how they make their money.
Rod


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

ohhhh,,,,,,,,, ok.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a lot of friends that are dealership mechanics and I used to be one in a automotive shop and works on the early Dodge Cummins engine almost exclusively before I got back into aircraft maintenance. A lot of the stuff mechainics deal is fairly easy to understand and with a little appreciation goes it a long ways. Sure stopping to assist a potential customer is a PIA but the fact is any mechainic worth a darn will always stop and answer questions about a vehicle or an engine, as in the future that person may easily be inclined to buy from that dealership. If anyone would question this attitude just ask Ingersol (Paul) I do beleive being nice to mechainics are the best thing in the world as they can always use a few bucks on the side to do side jobs (mechainics are never paid as good as people believe) Whenever I have a mechainic works on my stuff I always want to talk to the mechainic to find out what was wrong and to show me the parts and I also always tell the "service writer" to take a hike (and if he did a really good job a couple Hamiltons in his hand for doing it right) I then can always ask questions and bounce ideas off him and normally get straight answers,


----------



## rlp4 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, you are right about the shims. I have a repair manuel, and it talks about the shims, but does not show where they are, how to remove or add or much else about them. I like your idea about talking to the John D dealer.

Thanks RP


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I realize that some time has passed, but did you resolve the problem with your YM and white smoke?

Regards, Mark


----------

